# AIRCOMPRESSOR



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Got my aircompressor from harbor freight : 3,5 Horsepower 125# 21 gallon tank. On sale 249.90 20% coupon ca 50 $ off i paid 199.50+tx ,when i came home i saw the flyer they stuffed into my bag :special sale same compressor on sale for 199.50 bummer /i went back to HF and talked to the manager told him if i had known about the sale i d have waited to save some $$,well the end off the story: even the sales starts nov 30th-dez7th he swallowed his loss and credited 42.bucks back on my card!!
The compressor is quieter than an oilless one and serves my needs!!

Manfred Diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great deal Manfred.. I need to run by there tomorrow. I need a lawn roller to compact all my fill for the railroad bed... now that I have my dirt!!


----------

